# Triple laminates in progress



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi guys just thought I would post these they are for a member on here they are triple laminates

This is a new design I've made
Woods are yew core and zebrano one side and Malle burr the other 

































And the second is my standard design with slightly thicker forks and increased gap

The woods in this are purpleheart core with zebrano one side and bocote the other


































Atb rob


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

They're all beautiful, like everyone of them. Very nice work, please show them finished.

Al


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

That zebrano is lovely , the malle burl on the other hand is sublime , nice work .

Pat


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Sublime! Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful well made slingshots.

Martin


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Sublime! Can't wait to see them finished.


I'm sure you will be very pleased with them buddy










Thanks for the good comments guys

Atb rob


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

those are very well made slingshot







you can see there a lot of time been spent on them -- john


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheers John where did you get your new router bit from ?

Atb rob


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

Martin said:


> Beautiful well made slingshots.
> 
> Martin


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful







, two for one, Why take a stripey and a burled slingshot into the woods when you can take the snipez1978 double wood wonder.
Great use off materials.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIcely done,, I really need to give this technique a try one day...

thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Snipez1978 said:


> Sublime! Can't wait to see them finished.


I'm sure you will be very pleased with them buddy










Thanks for the good comments guys

Atb rob
[/quote]

I'm already pleased with them at this stage and will be even more when finished. They are well made.

Your website worth a look! Beautiful catapults at a resonable price! Which can be customised I should add....


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, good job


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheers for the comments guys here's another with mahogany core and maple each side

















Atb rob


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

These laminates are very quickly growing on me. Lovely work, beautifull in fact


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Snipez1978 said:


> Cheers for the comments guys here's another with mahogany core and maple each side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one is my favorite.. so beautiful.


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

That one will be up for sale £25 + postage

Atb rob


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

great price. thanks for the offer, but I wont be able to use my paypal for a while (because transfers take so long from my bank) but I will hit you up someday for one.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

http://rk-knives.co.uk/e107_plugins/easygallery/gallery.php?sort=nameASC&perPage=15&album=catapults

The pistol grip is amazing! What a catty, I wished I saw that before! Do you do that in wooden laminates or stock wood?


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi kev I've only done the pistol grip design in multiples but may be able to add some hardwood scales to the sides

Atb Rob

Here is your 3rd one buddy

Purpleheart core with bocote one side and zebrano the other


































Atb rob


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheers Rob.

Very nice indeed!

I think the pistol grip is going to be trouble for me at the customs.... Thinking what I can tell them.

BTW, tip dimension, dimension between forks and also the height of the clearance with the top of the tip and top of the handle for the pistol grip if you could please?


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

hi guys here is an update on the triple laminates that im making at the moment

this one is now complete finished with about 8 coats of tru oil

woods are yew core with red mallee burr one side and zebrano on the other


































atb rob


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I suddenly have a craving for creme filled biscuits. I cant understand why.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Snipez1978 said:


> hi guys here is an update on the triple laminates that im making at the moment
> 
> this one is now complete finished with about 8 coats of tru oil
> 
> ...


Rob, I'm stunned!

You did a great job there!

Can't wait to see the other 2 finished.
Truly awesome!

Cheers,

Kevin.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! It looks beautiful!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow!. i wish i could buy them. on your next batch, hit me up and ill grab one of those


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What's not to like love?


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

bj000 said:


> wow!. i wish i could buy them. on your next batch, hit me up and ill grab one of those


Hi buddy I make these to order mainly

Atb rob


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd love to get a nice sized piece of that red mallee burl... it'd look spectacular on a design I've been working on!
Not to mention of course that it looks fantastic on your's as well!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes it.... nice pics


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

My heart yill get off my chest if I get a fork hit on that! Lol


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

snipez1978,

Yo make so nice slingshots, with a great combination of woods. I really like what you make. Saludos







.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Rob, did you have a chance to finish the other 2 remaining?

I'm just being impatient to see them!


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Cheers for the comments guys the other 2 are now finished just need to take the pics

Atb rob


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning


----------

